# Upper Endoscopy today ~ questions



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi!!!!I had my Upper Endo done this morning and this is what the report listed:Normal esophagusHiatus hernia - smallNon-bleeding erythematous gastropathyNormal duodenal bulb and 2nd part of duodenumI did not get a chance to talk to gi doc (was still out) but he talked to my husband and said everything looked fine, he took a biopsy , and *thinks* this could be related to my uterus problems. (When he did my colonopscopy monday, he said my uterus was pressing into my intestines)Anyways, I guess I have to wait 2 weeks for biopsy results, but I am having a hard time finding any info on the erthematous gastropathy.And I need to figure out what hiatus hernia's are.Thanks for listening and if anyone has any input I would love to hear it.This test was much easier than the colonopscopy! Phew!


----------



## jimmy bangor (Jun 28, 2007)

Jasmine523 said:


> Hi!!!!
> 
> I had my Upper Endo done this morning and this is what the report listed:
> 
> ...


 hiatus hernia's are a musle in your chest which stops your tummy acid coming back up which then gives heartburn the tummy can also rise up though the diofram which gives chest pain like a heart attack i suffer form this to.......


----------

